

Watson, Eat Your Heart Out: Here Comes X.ai - dana_red
https://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/watson-eat-your-heart-out-here-comes-xai

======
niche
Can you create your own ai's? Say I don't want to text andrew or amy but
rather my own ai..is this possible?

